# non le ho mai visto fare



## zipp404

Qualcuno mi saprebbe spiegare, per favore, quel "*le*" e anche il participio passato al maschile evidenziati in rosso nel seguente contesto:?

Mia madre si è sposata a sedici anni, a diciasette anni mi ha partorito. In tutta la mia infanzia, anzi, in tutta la mia vita, non *le* ho mai *visto* fare un solo gesto affettuoso. Il suo matrimonio non era stato d'amore. Nessuno l'aveva costretta, si era costretta da sola perché ... ambiva a possedere un titolo nobiliare. [tratto da _Va dove ti porta il cuore_ di Susanna Tamaro].


Mi domando perché non viene scritto  "non *LA* ho mai *vistA*"  _invece di_  "non *LE* ho mai *vistO* _? _

Il pronome accusativo non concorda con il numero singolare dell'antecedente ["mia madre"] e il participio passato ["visto"] non concorda con il genere e il numero del pronome accusativo. 


Vi ringrazio molto in anticipo.
Buona  giornata _! _


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, zipp. Si tratta una costruzione teoricamente inesatta secondo i canoni della grammatica, però molto diffusa. Nella discussione 'L'ho/Gli ho visto dipingere un quadro' c'è una possibile motivazione.


----------



## Vekkio

In effetti la risposta alla tua domanda non è semplice, come si può capire leggendo la discussione segnalata da Necsus.
Personalmente trovo che nel tuo esempio, l'uso del dativo per la particella pronominale, e la conseguente concordanza del verbo vedere con l'oggetto del fare (cioè il gesto), evidenzi l'azione in sé (il fare un gesto affettuoso) piuttosto che il fatto che il figlio abbia visto o meno la madre.


----------



## zipp404

Ho letto la discussione segnalata da Necus. In breve, l'uso del dativo in questo genere di construzione "_descrive una maggiore partecipazione emotiva di chi parla all'azione compiuta" _e dalla discussione si può dedurre che l'uso del dativo serve anche a mettere in evidenza l'aspetto iterativo di un'azione compiuta.

Secondo questa spiegazione ci sarebbe / c'è una corrispondenza tra (a) quest'_inserimento_ _emotivo_ della parte di chi parla e (b) _l'aspetto_ del verbo, cioè tra (a) l'atteggiamento emotivo di chi parla e (b) il modo di concipere il passato: in virtù dell'uso del pronome dativo [invece dell'accusativo], _il fatto ___in questione [cioè "mia madre... in tutta la mia vita, non *le* ho maivist*o* fare un solo gesto affettuoso] non è visto e descritto _distaccatamente_, _da lontano,_ come un _affare concluso_, _sepolto_ nel passato ma (in virtù dell'inserimento emotivo di cui parla) il passato (ciò che è accaduto) è concepito come _una situazione in svolgimento_.

Quindi, [secondo la spiegazione] chi parla [_la figlia_ nel contesto citato], non _riporta meramente _l'ambiente in questione ["in tutta la mia vita non le ho mai visto fare un gesto affettuoso"], non lo riporta come un osservatore imparziale, in maniera destaccata, avrebbe fatto la cronaca di un evento. La figlia invece _s'inserisce emotivamente___ in quell'ambiente, ci entra e tenendosi dentro, lo vede e lo descrive non da lontano, ma _dall'interno_ come una situazione che si svolge davanti a lei, come se quello che descrive stesse succedendo allo stesso tempo che parla.

Secondo questa spiegazione lo scopo della scelta del dativo dalla parte dell'autrice [Susanna Tamaro] sarebbe quello di mettere in evidenza l'inserimento emotivo della figlia in un passato visto, descritto come una situazione _in svolgimento:_ Emozione e aspetto verbale vanno insieme. L'interno e l'esterno vanno insieme. L'emozione evoca, fa comparire _l'aspetto continuo del fatto compiuto, sepolto nel passato._ L'inserimento emotivo rende _soggetiva_ l'oggetività del passato.


Ripensandoci dopo penso che questo ragionamento non pare riflettere la realtà e che l'uso del dativo da solo, di per sé [al posto del accusativo] non intensifica la _partecipazione emotiva ___di chi parla neanche fa risaltare _l'aspetto iterativo, durativo_ del verbo.

Perciò mi domando se non ci sarebbe un'altra spiegazione di quest'uso del dativo, cioè se non avrà invece la funzione di un _genitivo possessivo_ che attribuisce il "non-fare" dei gesti affettuosi _alla madre, cioè _quella insuficienza, mancanza, carenza di gesti affettuosi è quella _della_ madre, appartiene _a lei_. 

Alternatvamente, come lo spiega Vekkio: "trovo che ... l'uso del dativo per la particella pronominale e la conseguente concordanza del verbo vedere con l'oggetto del fare (cioè il gesto), evidenzi *l'azione in sé* (il fare un gesto affettuoso) piuttosto che il fatto che il figlio abbia visto o meno la madre."

L'azione (o in questo caso, la mancanza del gesto] e quella _della_ madre. Mi pare che quest'uso del dativo abbia la funzione di un genitivo possessivo come è l caso, ad esempio, in frasi del genere: "le ho visto il volto", "gli hanno rubato il portafoglio", ecc.


----------



## zipp404

> Stesso argomento.
> Nuova domanda.
> Una sola discussione.


Quel è la frase corretta, la prima o la seconda?  Qual è la differenza e _perché_?

(*1)* Susanna è una mia amica. Non *la* ho mai vist*a* fare le spese.


(*2*) Susanna è una mia amica. Non *le* ho mai vist*o* fare le spese.

Grazie molte in anticipo!


----------



## effeundici

Guarda qui.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1286895&highlight=gli+ho+visto

Secondo me questa risposta di Necsus è la più azzeccata:

_Che io sappia, è una costruzione del tutto lecita con verbi come vedere o sentire, purché l'infinito che reggono abbia un complemento oggetto. Una teoria sulla ragione del suo utilizzo è che descriva una maggiore partecipazione emotiva di chi parla all'azione compiuta. _

Ciao


----------



## zipp404

Voi pensate che la seconda frase rappresenti un processo nel suo svolgimento in virtù della presunta _maggiore partecipazione emotiva_, dal presunto inserimento emotivo di chi parla? Ho letto la discussione che mi avete segnalato. Due ragione vengono menzionate [ma _non elaborate_] : (*a*) la partecipazione emotiva di chi parla e (*b*) l'enfasi sulll'aspetto continuo dell'azione, nessuno però ha dato una risposta _chiara_ di come questi due aspetti sono legati e perché.   L'uso del dativo da solo, di per sé, non fa risaltare quella presunta participazione emotiva di chi parla, non fa risaltare l'aspetto continuo dell'azione, aspetti _menzionati_ nella discusione, ma non _spiegati_. E che cosa s'intende esattamente con "una maggiore partecipazione emotiva' ? 

Ho letto la discussione, l'ho studiata, ci ho pensato [ qui: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1579950] ma vorrei _capire le cose _non meramente _accetarle_ senza averne capito il ragionamento_, il perché._

Perché l'uso del dativo fa risaltare la particepazione emotiva di chi parla? 

Se io dico: Susanna è un'amica. Non *le* ho mai vist*o* pulire la casa. _Dov_'è la presunta particepazione emotiva?  _Dov_'è l'apetto itterativo, continuo dell'azione? 

Vi ringrazio in anticipo.


----------



## effeundici

Ad esempio io non userei mai _non le ho mai visto fare la spesa; _perché fare la spesa è un evento abbastanza banale.

Potrei dire, invece: _quel giocatore è un vero campione, gli ho visto fare cose incredibili!_


----------



## zipp404

La differenza tra l'uso del pronome accusativo e quello dativo è tra _un'azione ordinaria_ e _una straordinaria_?

Susanna è una mia amica. Non *le* ho mai visto pulire la casa. = Susanna non ha mai pulito la sua casa, perciò per lei e per tutti, _pulire la casa_ sarebbe _una cosa straordinaria_. In virtù dell'uso del dativo io faccio risaltare l'aspetto straordinario dell'azione.

È questa la distinzione [tra l'ordinario e lo straordinario] in cui reside la differenza tra l'uso accusativo e quello dativo in questo genere di costruzione?

Sarà come dire: *Wow!* Le ho visto pulire la casa! *Wow!* Le ho visto arrampicare _The Empire State Building*!*_ 

In altre parole, c'è una partecipazione emotiva da parte di chi parla _in virtù _della percepita _straordinarietà_ dell'azione compiuta. Questa è la spiegazione?

E se l'azione compiuta è un'azione ordinaria, si dice: "L*a* ho vist*a* fare le spese". Se questo è il caso e se questa è un'azione ordinaria, penso che l'ordinarietà dell'azione farebbe risaltare l'aspetto itterativo dell'azione.


----------



## violadaprile

effeundici said:


> Guarda qui.
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1286895&highlight=gli+ho+visto
> Secondo me questa risposta di Necsus è la più azzeccata:
> 
> Che io sappia, è una costruzione del tutto lecita con verbi come vedere o sentire, purché l'infinito che reggono abbia un complemento oggetto. Una teoria sulla ragione del suo utilizzo è che descriva una maggiore partecipazione emotiva di chi parla all'azione compiuta.
> 
> Ciao


Non so se sia lecito fare una riflessione su un argomento così vecchio. Ma dato che quello dell'altro topic citato è stato riesumato, forse, e a maggior ragione, lo si può fare anche con questo.
Dato che quello faceva una domanda specifica su un test, questo riguarda una questione di italiano piuttosto interessante, che non mi pare abbia avuto una risposta definitiva. I due topic si sono rimandati uno con l'altro, ma non vedo una soluzione convincente.

Parto citando effeundici, perché mi pare che sia quello che ha dato una risposta centrata sul tema.

Concordo in parte con lui.
Secondo me la costruzione "_gli ho visto fare_", "_gli ho sentito dire_" sono molto comuni e non così strane come viene indicato. Sono espressioni idiomatiche che, come dice effe, si usano con i verbi "vedere" e "sentire".

Azzarderei un paio di ipotesi.
1) La prima è che si usino con tutti i verbi "di senso". La cosa non è visibile immediatamente perché "sentire" si usa con tutti i sensi, a parte la vista. Non riesco a trovare esempi con gli altri sensi e questo mi fa nascere qualche sospetto.

2) Che la vera ragione della forma idiomatica sia una *proiezione*. Proviamo a pensare a "gli ho sentito sfiorare i petali delicatamente". In realtà quello che succede è che io "ho visto", mentre la sensazione tattile resta sua. Si tratterebbe quindi non di una partecipazione emotiva ma sensoriale.

3) *Che non si tratti di un dativo ma di un accusativo (antico)*. Rimasto nella lingua così com'era, in queste espressioni idiomatiche. Non un dativo e nemmeno di un genitivo, come si ipotizza sopra. *Giusto un accusativo*.

Questa espressione mi sta nell'orecchio come un tarlo, e non me la tolgo. Mi sono scorsa un sacco di testi, a partire da Jacopone da Todi e altri stilnovisti e poeti in volgare non solo toscani. Purtroppo la memoria non mi aiuta e dovrei spenderci giorni di ricerca.
Per fortuna mi è venuto in mente che proprio questa materia è già stata trattata: 


*"prese a mia madre sopra un bel prato"*
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2169905
Cito qualche risposta.
*olaszinho* post 3
_"Quasi tutti i dialetti centro-meridionali presentano quell'accusativo in a, esattamente come in spagnolo. Generazioni di maestre si sono prodigate per correggerlo: è considerato un errore grave in italiano. Diverse storie e diversi sviluppi di lingue pur simili."_
*olaszinho* post 13
"_Credo, infatti, che la preposizione "a" sia stata volutamente inserita da Dalla nel testo per conferigli un'impronta più autentica, popolare e verace. Quell'espressione è innegabilmente evocatrice ed altamente poetica._"
*Fiera mente* Post 31
_... "prese A mia madre" anch'io la recepisco come un'inflessione dialettale messa lì apposta ...
Anche perché l'inizio della canzone è Dice che era un bell'uomo... e anche la forma "Dice che...", al posto di "Dicono che...", mi pare sia tipica solo di alcune regioni ...."_
*olaszinho *post 35
_"Io sono marchigiano, vivo nella parte nord della regione, quasi al confine con l'Emilia Romagna; in quasi tutti i dialetti marchigiani, ad eccezione di quelli gallo-romanzi del nord, l'uso della prepozione a, in frasi del tipo "ho visto a qualcuno", è comunissima. Lo stesso, credo, avvenga in certi dialetti umbri, per non parlare di quelli abruzzesi, che comunque già rientrano in quelli meridionali."_


Per concludere.

"_Gli vedo fare_", è una tipica costruzione oggettiva, dove "_vedo_" è la principale e "_gli/lo fare_" è la subordinata oggettiva. *Gli/lo* è il *soggetto* della subordinata oggettiva, quindi in latino è *accusativo*.
Ma il latino è passato al volgare con divagazioni e contorcimenti, non con un procedimento lineare. Quindi i pronomi, codificati successivamente, possono essere soggetti a usi differenti. Gli usi limitrofi di GLI per LO sono a poco a poco caduti, ma com'è che nella maggior parte di Italia no? E com'è che in queste espressioni no?

Semplicemente è un dato di fatto. In questo caso GLI è accusativo, in una forma che rimane solo qui. E nei dialetti dal Po in giù (pochi, eh?  )

Se la forma dell'accusativo resta in così tante regioni con un apparente dativo, perché la stessa forma non potrebbe essere rimasta in tutto l'italiano nelle espressioni di cui sopra?
L'italiano sta assumendo regole sempre più rigide, però qualche cosa sfugge alle maglie della crusca.
Questo "*apparente dativo/reale accusativo*" è troppo ampiamente diffuso perché lo si possa liquidare con una semplice etichetta di "errore".



PS
Ecco qui e mi era sfuggito (dall'altro topic):


Sprocedato said:


> Non credo che sia questione di partecipazione emotiva.
> Secondo me l'origine è da cercare nelle costruzioni citate da Francesca.  Anticamente l'ordine delle parole era più libero e si poteva anticipare  l'oggetto:vidigli le gambe in su tenere (Inferno 34, 90)​In questo modo era facile la contaminazione di una costruzione con l'altra. Questa era anche l'opinione del Rohlfs (_Grammatica storica della lingua italiana e dei suoi dialetti_, §640).
> 
> Ecco esempi moderni dove si deve usare per forza il dativo:Quel quadro gliel'ho visto dipingere ieri.
> Ho fatto la stessa cosa che ho visto fare a lui.​Per quanto riguarda la differenza di significato, io personalmente considero "neutra" la forma col dativo _gli_, che è quella che uso più di frequente. Se uso _lo_ sottolineo lo svolgimento dell'azione, più che il suo oggetto o il suo risultato.Gli ho visto aprire la porta, ma non l'ho visto entrare.​In questo caso «l'ho visto aprire la porta» suona un po' meno  bene, perché non è sullo svolgimento del processo che stiamo ponendo  l'attenzione.


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me bisogna distinguere due tipi di frasi:

A) Dativo
_Gli ho sentito il polso
Gli ho visto il volto
Gli ho toccato il naso ...
_
In questi casi si tratta di dativo, come p.e. nell' espressione "Gli ho dato il libro", ma anche "Gli ho rubato il libro". Non posso dire "Lo ho dato il libro" ... Il denominatore comune è che _gli_ (=a lui) è successo qualcosa: ha ottenuto un libro, ha "perso" un libro, il suo volto è stato visto, il suo polso è stato sentito. Tale interpretazione funziona anche in altre lingue, p.e. in quelle slave, dove è impossibile confondere i casi grammaticali, perché esiste ancora la piena declinazione, come lo era nel latino.

B) Accusativo
_Gli ho sentito dire
Gli ho visto fare...

_Se il pronome _gli _in questi esempi avesse la funzione di dativo, allora la prima frase significherebbe "ho sentito (qualcuno) dire (qualcosa )_ a lui_". Ed infatti, la interpretazione nelle lingue slave (e forse anche nel latino) è esattamente questa. Visto che in italiano il senso del primo esempio è "lo ho sentito dire" (era lui che parlava e non un altro), secondo me si tratta necessariamente di accusativo. Allora perché _gli_ e non _lo_?

Dunque, alle ipotesi di Viola, aggiungo quelle “mie”:

1. per analogia con le espressioni tipo A) 
2. "confusione" spontanea dei casi grammaticali o delle forme dei pronomi già nel passato: non è raro l’uso “sbagliato” dei pronomi personali enclitici anche in altri casi (p.e. l’uso di _gli_ al femminile o il “leismo/loismo” nello spagnolo ecc.)
3. la combinazione delle precedenti (1 + 2 …).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari tutti,

_Gli ho sentito dire...
Gli ho visto fare..._

Più li vedo e più me li sento ripetere ad alta voce, da soli o contestualizzati, e più mi sembrano sbagliati. E' da stamattina che ci penso (forse ci ho pensato troppo e quindi posso aver perduto l'obiettività... non saprei dire). Sta di fatto che – a questo punto di cottura – ritengo che ci voglia l'accusativo e non il dativo.
"Gli" ha una sua singolare tendenza invasiva che lo fa ritenere più "giusto", chissà perché poi, di altri pronomi.
Ecco un miniscambio estrapolato da una serata fra amici:

A- Mio figlio s'è messo in testa di andare per un anno in Nuova Zelanda, ma io non so... sono preoccupatissima.
B- Ma làscia*glielo* andare: ti rendi conto di quanto possa giovargli un'esperienza del genere?! 

Qualcuno (indovinate chi) ha sussurrato "...làscia*celo*". Il qualcuno è stato guardato come se avesse parlato italiano substandard o addirittura dialetto tradotto in italiano.

Allegria.

GS


----------



## violadaprile

Su quello che dici hai assolutamente ragione: _"lasciaglielo andare_" è un marchiano errore. Infatti effeundici parlava di liceità della formula con infinito + complemento oggetto, il che presuppone un verbo transitivo.

Quindi si può assolutamente dire "_lasciaglielo fare_". "_lascia lui fare quella cosa_" Altro esempio in cui *gli* va bene e costruisce una oggettiva.
_E' una madre molto premurosa ma *gli lascia fare* la sua vita.
*Gli lascia fare* quello che vuole. *Lo lascia fare*, non è così fastidioso.
_
Quindi non solo con _vedere_ e _sentire_ ma anche con* lasciare*. E a questo punto anche con *fare*._
*Gli faccio fare* quello che voglio io.
_Sono formule talmente in uso che ce ne scordiamo 

*Grazie Giorgio per l'esempio aggiuntivo* 
Se hai altri suggerimenti saranno i benvenuti. (Spero che non sia fuori tema) 

"_lascia*ce*lo andare_" = "_lascia lui andare lì_". _Ce_ è particella avverbiale di luogo (e immagino che quel qualcuno sia tu ... sbaglio?)


----------



## effeundici

Lasciaglielo andare?? Non ha alcun senso nel contesto da te citato

Gli ho visto fare lo scriveva anche Gianni Brera.

Ecco una sua frase: *Gli ho visto fare gol memorabi&shy;li, addirittura degni di Pelè, e figuracce 
sesquipe&shy;dali, tipiche di un cavallo falso e perciò non molto apprezzabile. *


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

No, Viola, non sbagli, ahimé.

Ciao, effe  : dici a Viola o a me? 

Se dici a me, ti invito a provare a pronunciare a voce alta la possibile opzione " *L*'ho visto fare gol memorabi­li". Non ti sembra corretto? (= Ho visto LUI fare gol memorabili). LUI è complemento oggetto (in latino, all'accusativo). Ora, se l'accusativo suona bene, non può suonare altrettanto bene il complemento di termine (in latino, al dativo), non credi? Anche perché in questo caso avremmo "Ho visto fare A LUI gol memorabili", che andrebbe bene se si stesse parlando — in modo assai poco lusinghiero — d'un ... portiere.

Saluti.

GS


----------



## giovannino

Ho cercato nella grammatica di Serianni, il quale però non dice molto su questo uso del dativo e rimanda a uno studio che si può consultare su Google libri: qui. Vengono riportate delle osservazioni interessanti di Lepschy sull'uso dell'accusativo o del dativo dopo i verbi di percezione.


----------



## effeundici

Ciao Giorgio,

dicevo in generale. Mi sembra assurdo che qualcuno sia riuscito a pronunciare quella frase.

Per quanto riguarda la versione con l'accusativo certo che è corretta. L'altra con *gli* però è usatissima e ampiamente attesta soprattutto nell'ambito sportivo. Chissà forse è partito tutto da Gianni Brera che magari l'ha mutuata dal dialetto lombardo.

A me sembra corretta, la uso spesso e la sento e la leggo frequentemente.



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> No, Viola, non sbagli, ahimé.
> 
> Ciao, effe  : dici a Viola o a me?
> 
> Se dici a me, ti invito a provare a pronunciare a voce alta la possibile opzione " *L*'ho visto fare gol memorabi­li". Non ti sembra corretto? (= Ho visto LUI fare gol memorabili). LUI è complemento oggetto (in latino, all'accusativo). Ora, se l'accusativo suona bene, non può suonare altrettanto bene il complemento di termine (in latino, al dativo), non credi? Anche perché in questo caso avremmo "Ho visto fare A LUI gol memorabili", che andrebbe bene se si stesse parlando — in modo assai poco lusinghiero — d'un ... portiere.
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> GS


----------



## violadaprile

Fantastico! Un bello scambio! E qualche risposta 



francisgranada said:


> B) Accusativo
> .....
> Se il pronome gli in questi esempi avesse la funzione di dativo,  allora la prima frase significherebbe "ho sentito (qualcuno) dire  (qualcosa ) a lui".  ........ Visto  che in italiano il senso del primo esempio è "lo ho sentito dire" (era  lui che parlava e non un altro), secondo me si tratta necessariamente di  accusativo. *Allora perché gli e non lo?*


Giuste osservazioni, Francis (anche quelle precedenti). Giusta conclusione: *perché*?


Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Più li vedo e più me li sento ripetere ad alta voce, da soli o contestualizzati, e più mi sembrano sbagliati.  E' da stamattina che ci penso (forse ci ho pensato troppo e quindi  posso aver perduto l'obiettività... non saprei dire). Sta di fatto che –  a questo punto di cottura – ritengo che ci voglia l'accusativo e non il dativo.
> "Gli" ha una sua singolare tendenza invasiva che lo fa ritenere più "giusto", chissà perché poi,


Anche qui, un'asserzione che si conclude con una domanda 


Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ...a pronunciare a voce alta la possibile  opzione " L'ho visto fare gol memorabi­li". Non ti sembra corretto?....  LUI è complemento oggetto (in latino, all'accusativo).
> Ora, se l'accusativo suona bene, non può suonare altrettanto bene il complemento di termine (in latino, al dativo), non credi?
> Anche  perché in questo caso avremmo "Ho visto fare A LUI gol memorabili", che  andrebbe bene se si stesse parlando — in modo assai poco lusinghiero —  d'un ... portiere.


Questo ragionamento è proprio quello che ci sta mandando in palla tentando di sbrogliare l'arcano.
Ma  volendo è anche una petizione di principio: non puoi dimostrare  l'infondatezza di una tesi attraverso la fondatezza di un'altra, se  qualcosa è vero questo non ti consente in automatico di falsificare l'altro.


giovannino said:


> Ho cercato nella grammatica di Serianni, il  quale però non dice molto su questo uso del dativo e rimanda a uno  studio che si può consultare su Google libri: *qui.*  (vedi il suo topic) Vengono riportate delle osservazioni interessanti di Lepschy sull'uso  dell'accusativo o del dativo dopo i verbi di percezione.


Giovannino,  buono buono, ci infila un link che, se non dà soluzioni definitive, ci  sommerge tuttavia di esempi e di "possibili" soluzioni da studiarci per  due mesi. Grazie Giovannino 


effeundici said:


> Per quanto riguarda la versione con l'accusativo certo che è corretta. L'altra con gli però è usatissima  e ampiamente attesta soprattutto nell'ambito sportivo. Chissà forse è  partito tutto da Gianni Brera che magari l'ha mutuata dal dialetto  lombardo. A me sembra corretta, la uso spesso e la sento e la leggo  frequentemente.


Effeundici, con saggezza salomonica, riprende la propria posizione e dice che una è *giusta* e l'altra è *in uso*. 

Molto molto interessante. E grazie a tutti per la partecipazione. 
A  questo punto ho dato una veloce scorsa al testo citato da Giovannino,  abbastanza per vederne la profondità e l'ampiezza. Straordinario.
Vi  inviterei, se avete voglia e tempo, a dare un'occhiata anche voi. Pagine  e pagine di analisi e di soluzioni alternative. Bello. Grazie di nuovo,  Giovannino, mi prendo il mio tempo per leggere in modo approfondito.

Ma nel frattempo vorrei riprendere il discorso sulla contrapposizione accusativo/dativo. Che forse contrapposizione non è 
Cito di nuovo quanto detto da *Sprocedato* nell'altro topic:


> Non credo che sia questione di partecipazione emotiva.
> Secondo me l'origine è da cercare nelle costruzioni citate da Francesca. _*  Anticamente l'ordine delle parole era più libero* e si poteva  anticipare  l'oggetto:__vidigli le gambe in su tenere (Inferno 34, 90)_​ _*In questo modo era facile la contaminazione di una costruzione con l'altra*._ Questa era anche l'opinione del Rohlfs (_Grammatica storica della lingua italiana e dei suoi dialetti_, §640).



Di nuovo, per concludere (e dopo la lettura dell'interessantissima nota di Giovannino):
la contrapposizione fra *gli* e *lo*  c'è soltanto se noi, tenendo a freno la mente e lasciandola incapsulata  negli schemi usuali, vediamo una differenza lessicale che in realtà  non c'è.
Soprattutto perché ci lasciamo influenzare non solo dal  latino ma dalle sue stesse definizioni, la nomenclatura dei casi. Che  trasferiamo abbastanza arbitrariamente all'italiano, lasciandoci  oscurare la mente e guidare la mano.

La logica resta sempre logica, i casi però nell'italiano non ci sono. E invece noi continuiamo a parlare di dativi e accusativi.
Non si può, invece, forse dire che *gli* e *lo* sono entrambi soggetto della proposizione subordinata oggettiva?
Rimasti così dal latino, col doppio uso (visto che gli esempi sono davvero tanti) ma in due forme diverse e alterate tanto da sembrare casi diversi?

Secondo me l'espressione idiomatica nasce da lì, da quella fase di passaggio, cristallizzata poi nel   tempo. E divenuta una forma a sé stante, parallela all'uso normale. In pratica le due espressioni con *gli* e con *lo* sarebbero la stessa cosa. _*Gli* e *lo*  sarebbero la stessa cosa__! _ Nati insieme nelle convulsioni e negli  sconvolgimenti e nel divergere e nell'incrociarsi di nuovo delle forme nel grande fantasmagorico big bang della lingua.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cara Viola, 

ci hai tramortiti. Buona domenica.

GS


----------



## matoupaschat

A conferma di quanto esposto da Viola  (casomai fosse necessario) ci sarebbe, per chi abbia la Grammatica Italiana di Luca Serianni, qualche paragrafo da (ri)leggere: II-23 (distinzione tra *s**oggetto grammaticale e soggetto logico*), XIV-37 a 40 (proposizione oggettive). 

Buona domenica.


----------



## Nino83

Salve a tutti. 
Riapro questa discussione perché, forse, ho trovato una risposta su alcune grammatiche francesi (visto che il Serianni non tratta l'argomento). 
Ovviamente non incollo nulla, visto che ci troviamo sul forum Solo Italiano. 

Se ci pensate, quando l'*infinito* ha un complemento oggetto, e questo è *anteposto* al verbo, l'unica soluzione è quella di utilizzare un pronome clitico *dativo* al posto del pronome *accusativo*. Ovviamente, però, il significato non cambia e il pronome in questione denota sempre il soggetto della proposizione infinitiva oggettiva. 

Esempio: 
*Quella cosa*, *gliel*'ho vista fare mille volte. --> *Quella cosa* *l'*ho vista fare* a lei* mille volte. 

In assenza di questo espediente, bisognerebbe scrivere _*quella cosa la l'*ho vista fare mille volte_. Oltre al fatto che è agrammaticale, ci sarebbe una ripetizione del pronome _*la*_ che denoterebbe *sia* il *soggetto* della subordinata che il *complemento oggetto* della stessa.



violadaprile said:


> *olaszinho* post 3
> _"Quasi tutti i dialetti centro-meridionali presentano quell'accusativo in a, esattamente come in spagnolo. Generazioni di maestre si sono prodigate per correggerlo: è considerato un errore grave in italiano. Diverse storie e diversi sviluppi di lingue pur simili."_



Onde evitare equivoci, è da scartare questa ipotesi perchè anche in francese (e, quindi, non solo nelle lingue parlate a sud della linea La Spezia-Rimini) tale struttura è l'unica possibile quando l'infinito (e quindi la frase subordinata oggettiva) ha un complemento oggetto, soprattutto se questo è anteposto al verbo (e ripreso con un pronome atono).


----------



## Sempervirens

Salva a tutti! Grazie a Nino83 ho potuto vedere questa discussione molto interessante alla quale volevo aggiungere qualcosa.

Ora, senza fare confronti con la lingua latina - non perché sia inutile ma perché non ne sarei capace-,  mi spiegavo la costruzione con il fatto che un verbo transitivo non può reggere contemporaneamente due complementi oggetto se questi non sono due proposizioni a sé stanti.

Si prenda in considerazione questa frase: Ho visto Tizio *mangiarsi *un gelato in un baleno. Frase che potremmo ulteriormente (Cesare Marchi, scusami per aver usato _ulteriormente_!) trasformare così: Ho visto Tizio *che *si è mangiato un gelato in un baleno.

Ma la lingua italiana non si ferma certo qui! A me pare plausibile che uno , non conoscendo il _divoratore di gelati, _chieda maggori informazioni in proposito.

Ecco quindi giustificata la costruzione " A Tizio ho visto mangiare un gelato in un baleno". In risposta a questa possibile domanda: *A chi* hai visto fare questa cosa?  

  Dopotutto, questa domanda non è comunissima?  "Che cosa *gli *hai visto fare?"  Diversa da questa "  "Come *lo *hai visto agire?"

Saluti

S.V


----------



## Nino83

Sempervirens said:


> Ora, senza fare confronti con la lingua latina - non perché sia inutile ma perché non ne sarei capace-,  mi spiegavo la costruzione con il fatto che un verbo transitivo non può reggere contemporaneamente due complementi oggetto se questi non sono due proposizioni a sé stanti.



Esatto, il punto è proprio questo. 
Comunque mi sono, poi, accertato del fatto che in tutte e quattro le lingue (italiano, francese, spagnolo, portoghese) questa è la struttura standard quindi deriva, probabilmente, dall'infinitiva latina.


----------

